# Best shampoo



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone have suggestions for a good shampoo? Callie has a really thick, very soft coat. I see one person uses Crown Royal and I've looked for it. Where does everyone get their "special" shampoos? Regular pet supply stores or mail order doesn't seem to carry those.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Callie is so very cute in your avatar. Sunny sends a Hi! I know someone who recommended Nootie's shampoos.....they are supposed to be luscious and wonderful -- key is if you can find them near you. I think you can order online though. Here it is Nootie.com


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

What do you want to do with her coat? Make it softer to the touch? Make it crisp for scissoring? Reduce static? Reduce matting? Is this for before clipping or in between?

I have .... at least 10 shampoos/conditioners that I can remember plus about a half dozen medicated shampoos. They all have different purposes. My favorites are Groomer's Edge and Chris Christensen products. I get Groomer's Edge from petedge.com and some veterinary suppliers. I get Chris Christensen from their website or amazon.com.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet you would love Gold on Gold and After U Bathe from Chris Christensen. You can get a sample/starter kit at amazon.com

Amazon.com: Gold on Gold System Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure what I want to do. This is for baths between professional grooming. Callie has a very soft coat, she's very active, often gets a little smelly between baths, so something with a nice lasting scent to it but not overpowering perfumy. Also, she gets a little itchy during summer months.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd go for the Chris Christensen products, plus any fragrance spray you like. CC products are NOT perfume-y. They do take a while to use. I leave each product in for 5 minutes. That makes my mpoo's bath take about 30 minutes - not including drying.

Summer itchiness is likely related to environmental allergies. If it is, frequent bathing to remove allergens from her skin and coat will help. CC shampoos can be used frequently.

Another product I would pick would be Dynamic Duo by Groomer's Edge. This shampoo is economical because it is diluted before use (unlike the CC products). It is faster than the CC system - just one product and no waiting time. It leaves coat in good condition for in-betweens, without too much conditioner to weigh down hair. This one has a nice light coconut scent that lasts for a couple of days.

Amazon.com: Groomer's Edge Dynamic Duo Dog and Cat Shampoo/Conditioner, 16-Ounce: Pet Supplies

There are a lot of nice, light fragrance sprays for dogs. I'd pick one with sunscreen in it.

Stratford Pharmaceuticals makes private labeled products with heavenly sweet pea and vanilla scent! It will show up anywhere with custom labels, so it's a little harder to find. Their product name is "Deoderizing EFA Shampoo Sweet Pea and Vanilla scent". 

Stratford Pharmaceuticals- Home Page

My go-to shampoo for most dogs is Dynamic Duo. But I am seriously considering switching to the Stratford shampoo. I got a sample of it and really liked it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Found a place to by the stratford shampoo online: http://www.vetapprovedrx.com/shop.a...tem_name=EFA Deodorizing Shampoo by Stratford


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have recently been turned on to a product called quadruped. They have amazing shampoos. I use their protein shampoo and their leave in solution. They will send you a free sample pack if you are a groomer. Their shampoos contain yucca which is really good for sensitive skin and skin problems. I'm a professional groomer and have used a few different products, favorites have been kelco and groomers edge, natures specialties and e-z grooms crystal white. But the protein shampoo from quadruped has become one of my favorites. I wasn't really impressed by CC's white on white. I've also tried les pooches conditioner, which is amazing! I do plan on buying a gallon of their shampoo and conditioner for my spoo, but for the high volume of customers we have its a little too pricey..lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

https://www.iodogs.com/t-RoyalJelly.aspx

I like IOD royal jelly and light maintenance conditioner.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh yes I saw them at a dog show a few weeks ago and I have heard amazing things about them but I haven't had a chance to try them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Les Pooches shampoo. I use the puppy shampoo for the face and the regular male for the body. It has a nice scent that lasts but it is not overpowering. I also like the CC after U Bathe.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Susan, I have used Crown Royal for years. First on my Lhasa's and Pugs and now on my Walter. I love how it leaves his coat and he also has a very thick and still fluffy puppy coat. It comes in different kinds according to your breed. Best of all is how good it smells. I order mine off the internet. Just type in the name.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Not meaning to hijack the thread, but it is a shampoo question! lol My spoo pup has a black head and an almost all white body, except for a patch on the shoulders and tail. Many of the shampoos are color specific. What would you use on a pup like my Winston?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

hilshaven said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread, but it is a shampoo question! lol My spoo pup has a black head and an almost all white body, except for a patch on the shoulders and tail. Many of the shampoos are color specific. What would you use on a pup like my Winston?


I have been told black on the black, and white on the white. Also remember to put the white on the white first, it will protect getting black on it. 

Have fun...!


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

Someone just posted that the crown royal is on sale at kings wholesale. Com right now.


----------

